#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Rotas de saída

## Murgoth

Bom dia, tenho um GXW4108 que não consigo fazer ele funcionar corretamente.
Nas rotas de saída tenho três regras, 1ª Ligação para telefones fixo, 2ª para celular e uma terceira para serviços (0800, 190..)

Porém as ligações no Elastix aparecem saindo pela linha configurada, porém na realidade sai por outra linha, alguém teria ideia do que eu posso estar fazendo errado?

GXW4108 Versão: 1.4.1.5
Elastix Versão: 2.4.0

Grato.

----------


## dmarcio

Tudo indica que seja configuração dos troncos na rota de saída, onde você deve selecionar a interface de saída ou a ordem que as mesmas vão estar selecionadas. No meu caso abaixo, a rota foi criada pra saída de uma chamada 0800, primeiro o elastix verifica se alguma das 3 linhas analógicas estão disponíveis no ATA FXO, caso as 3 linhas estejam em uso ele busca pela linha VOIP IAX, se ainda assim estiver indisponível (Offline) ele tenta pela linha VOIP SIP, mas aqui dou preferência para que as chamadas 0800 sejam realizadas pelas linhas analógicas, enquanto que as chamadas saintes são priorizadas para saírem pelo VOIP com a opção de também serem realizadas pelas linhas analógicas em caso de indisponibilidade do VOIP...

----------


## Murgoth

Boa noite, eu também configurei as rotas de saída.

----------

